# 921 OTA not working suddenly Any ideas?



## Bmoney (Oct 6, 2006)

This morning the OTA channels are not working through the 921 reciever. I have rebooted twice, and then checked to be sure there was signal on the line by plugging it directly into the TV it works fine, but not through the reciever...says there is no signal...am I out of luck until feb. when I plan to upgrade to vip622? Figures this happens the week before the superbowl....any ideas what to do here.....

ABC


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds like the OTA tuner died. Do you even see the channels in the EPG?


----------



## Bmoney (Oct 6, 2006)

Michael P said:


> Sounds like the OTA tuner died. Do you even see the channels in the EPG?


Yes, the guide still shows the channels, but it says there is no signal when they are selected...very frustrating


----------



## howletus (Sep 2, 2005)

For some reason I had the same problem this morning.
I just re-scanned for DTV and they came back. Not sure why. Try and let me know.


----------



## Bmoney (Oct 6, 2006)

howletus said:


> For some reason I had the same problem this morning.
> I just re-scanned for DTV and they came back. Not sure why. Try and let me know.


I will give it a try, i got nothing to lose here until the upgrade comes in so i will give it a shot this weekend.

Thanks,

ABC


----------



## Bmoney (Oct 6, 2006)

howletus said:


> For some reason I had the same problem this morning.
> I just re-scanned for DTV and they came back. Not sure why. Try and let me know.


That worked out great, I noticed that some of the channel numbers changed, like from 004-02 as HD station to 004-01 wish I would have seen some sort of notice, I couldn't get anything and now everything and a couple of new ones that I really don't want anyway...well there it is....


----------

